# Pineview



## Zachh72 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello everyone I'm interested in doing some icefishing I want to try and catch some perch at pine view I was just wondering what would be good bait to use if anyone would give me some pointers that would be great I've tried ratfinkee with meal worms with no luck after 6 hours I packed up and left tried various locations as well. Thanks


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Waxworms


----------



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Waxworms, then after you catch your first one. Kill it, then pop its eye out and use that. Works 10x's better than waxworms!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Pineview Perch are not picky! they will bite anything..ive had them hit my hook with nothing but the jig head on it..once you locate them its on, fast action!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Perch don't come to you, you have to find them.....search for some images of big perch catches, you'll notice almost none of them include tents because perch fishing isn't a matter of waiting in a tent. If you're ever at PV and a school of porky perch just sort of meander under your hole, you should take the extra gas money to head up to Idaho and by some Powerball tickets and scratch offs because it's your lucky day.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Was up there Saturday and had a good day for crappie all on wax worms on a ratfinkee, but not a single perch. I'm not complaining though. Crappie taste pretty amazing themselves.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I was there Saturday as well . 3 hours 3 perch :sad:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Did you have a fish finder / flasher? that helps immensely!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Did you have a fish finder / flasher? that helps immensely!


The flasher/fish finder makes all the difference in the world. We were able to lock onto the schools of crappie at a few points solely due to being able to put our hooks at the right depth because we could see it on the flasher.

We talked to people around us that caught 4 fish all morning. We had over 20 crappie after not being there very long.


----------



## Zachh72 (Sep 18, 2015)

Kwalk3 said:


> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > Did you have a fish finder / flasher? that helps immensely!
> ...


I was there for along time Saturday with no fish went back up Sunday early morning and managed to get 4 crappie. I do not have a fish finder or flasher but am looking to get a vexilar, would anyone like to tell me which brand they'd go with? I didn't just sit around and wait I drilled a lot of holes all over.. I think it's time to invest into getting a flasher. Thank you all for replying!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I just have the FL8 and it does everything I want it to do.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Zachh72 said:


> I do not have a fish finder or flasher but am looking to get a vexilar, would anyone like to tell me which brand they'd go with?


The age old sonar/flasher debate has been going on for years and there is no right answer to your question. It's kind of like the Chevy, Ford, Ram truck debates. They will ALL do what you need them to do if you invest the time and effort to really find out how to properly use them.

That said, I use a Vexilar FL20. I've seen all the rest and haven't found one yet that I would trade my FL20 for. I will be upgrading to the newer FLX28 for next season.

Some folks go with a system that they can use on their boat as well as on the hard deck. I suspect that is driven mainly by financial considerations. I have about 2 grand invested in 2 sonars.

Bottom line is this. You WILL catch more fish on the hard deck WITH a sonar unit of just about any configuration. Buy the very best your wallet or spouse will allow. :mrgreen:


----------



## Zachh72 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you all for replying this has helped a lot, as I am young and the best I can afford was the Vexilar fl8 I just ordered it online I'm super excited to get it and hopefully catch more fish!


----------



## Zachh72 (Sep 18, 2015)

Also are the Vexilars user friendly? Are they hard to figure out how to use


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Very user friendly. There are 3 colors you will see on the screen. Drill your hole and drop in the transducer to be just barely below the bottom of the ice. You will immediately see two sets of lines. The top line it the ice, the bottom is the lake bottom. The lake bottom will show up as different colors and size mixes of lines depending upon the hardness of the bottom. If you pay attention, you can learn from the color variations what type of bottom it is. I don't give it any thought. Next you drop in your hook and let it sink. Your hook will show up red at first until you adjust your gain (sensitivity) down until it turns green. You can watch it drop. Sometimes there will be 2 green lines, one being your hook, the other being your sinker. They are pretty sensitive units. Anything 1/2 inch or larger will show up. Let it sink to the desired depth. I like to let it sit a few inches off the bottom and then do the jigging and wait. When a fish swims in, he will appear as a red line. If multiple fish come, they will show up as multiple but separate lines. Sometimes a school will come in and the whole area turns red. reel up to the level the fish is at, wait, jig or what ever your preference and watch the tip of your pole. When you see it move, set the hook. Does't get any easier. I like to go deep as it is quicker to reel up than it is to lower down. Like playing a video game and easy as taking candy from a baby. The third color that will seldom show up is orange. Orange means the fish is in the sonar column, Red means he is very close to the center of the column. Fun to drop into a hole, see nothing and then start jigging. The fish seem to appear out of nowhere quite often. Can be frustrating when you see the fish down there but cannot get them to bite. That is when it gets to be fun. Sometimes they come in, look things over and leave without a nibble. You jig and they come right back. Then the game begins again.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone use the cheap (40.00) handheld sonar? I'm buying some basic ice fishing stuff and my husband already thinks I'm nuts.. can't justify a $300.00 sonar just yet.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

+1 Bowdude. I couldn't have explained it better. I love my flasher. one of the best ice fishing investments I have ever made.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry if I implied you were just waiting around, most people do wait for perch when they haven't fished for them before. Maps also go a long way in telling you an area to try, I use Fish-n-Maps, which you can get at Sportsmans. They have a varying level of detail for each body of water, but one thing all of them tell you is the depth contours which in turn allow you to find humps and basins underwater which you can then go and sound out with your sonar or flasher.


----------

